# The Green Mile 3/29/2019



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Went out tonight to the pier for the first time this year. Was surprised around six people were out as well. Heard from a couple guys that catfish had been caught. I always thought they should be there but had never seen one pulled up. Using squid I managed one blue cat. There was a lot of bait in the water. South winds and out going tide probably contributed to the slow bite.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

That’s a pretty cat!!!
Nice job!!
Can’t wait till water warms up a bit more to see more variety of fish caught!

Young


----------



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

Thank for the report. I've been fishing at Sleepy Hole the past 2 sundays and done well on catfish.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

are the cats still bitting on the james river bridge pier


----------

